# need help on the s15 conversions



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well i went thru many sites looking for s15 conversions for the 240sx hatchback. i was wondering if yall have any other sites for s15 conversions for the 240 hatch... so far i have found:
www.eccentric-motorsports.com/jspecnissan.shtml
www.afsmotorsports.com/styling/bycar_NissanBodyKits.htm
www.extremedimensions.com
i was wondering if yall know any other sites for s15 conversions. i wanna make sure i cover all bases before i begin to buy em'. and by the way i was wondering what yall think of the c-west hammershark-2 rear wing. is it any good? your replies will be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Do you mean you want sites where you can buy the pieces? If so, may I first suggest that you do NOT buy them as a "kit". You will more than likely end up spending more money. You can sometimes find the s15 headlights on ebay for a better price...usually around $800 or so. The front bumpers are pretty easy to find. Fenders are gonna be a problem though. You need the s13-s15 fenders. And an s15 hood. I got some of my pieces from VIS Racing, but most ppl will probably tell you to stay as far away from them as possible. I am extremely happy with the look of my cf hood, however, the fenders I received were the completely wrong fenders  so I ended up having to buy ANOTHER set. There is a guy here in dallas, and I can't remember his name (sorry!)-he is on this forum, and that's who I got the correct fenders from. Some other places to check are :

http://www.jspec.com/bodymods.html
http://www.wholesalehyperformance.com/jdm-nissan.html
http://www.takakaira.com
www.projectsilvia.com

ahem...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33710&item=2420621491

OK, that's enough help...here...
http://www.zilvia.net/links/links.asp

Good luck


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

indeed, thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

dont do a conversion. your cars not an s15 why imitate. i would only do it if u did the conversion, did u? if so just direguard my rambling. thats like having the farrari enzo kit on a celica. god i hate those!!!! anyone who has that deserves to have an inoperable tumor at the base of their spine


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

oops. i meant i would only do it if u had the engine conversion


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i love s15, until i get SOFA status to live in okinawa, i will get something that's s15 and put it with a nissan 240 here in the states. and anybody who has a ferrari enzo or any type of ferrari can rot with leprosy.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

do what you wanna do its your car


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this thread is incredibly old..


----------

